# Any way to get her to be nice to my boyfriend??



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

I got her last year's May, and me and him moved in together in August, so she's been seeing him pretty much every day since then. If shes in a good mood she will let him pet her, but most days she only lets him pet her a few times before screaming at him and his hand... haha.

When he is holding her and trying to pet her, she screams at his hand but when I move my hand over to rub her head she bows and wants me to pet it.. hahaha. 

I know they only bond with one person, but I'd love her to be nice to my boyfriend seeing as he cares for her whenever I go on vacation to visit family. Is there any way to do this, or no?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

They can bond to multiple people but she definitely loves you  I would say make your boyfriend the only one who gives her treats like millet for awhile see how that goes


----------

